# My coonhunting rifle



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is my 10/22 **** hunter. The barrel is shortened and trigger is lighter. Gets the job done and is nice and light. Can hit them between the eyes at 50 yards if needed.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

thats one high tech looking gun,,very pretty.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I like it!


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

You can drop those guns in a river and find it a year later, dumped the water out and still shoot a ****.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I like it too!!

You might like mine 











Shane


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah yours is alright. Just kidding. I wana add a bypod to mine but it will just get hung up in the brush.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Its not to bad. I still have the box to mine and can tell you where i got it.. It was pretty cheap. Works great. The legs extend out to. 

Shane


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I use a 10/22 .. most of the time. Black hogue stock (soft rubberlike) with a fiberglass bull barrel. SHOOTS very very good, until about 25th shot, when it gets dirty, it shoots poorly.


----------



## biovail (Nov 13, 2007)

Very sharp looking set ups.


----------

